# Generous Donation to SPCA



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Generous Donation to SPCA*

Our local SPCA has been blessed with a couple who decided to match the adoption fees this past Friday and Saturday of all dogs adopted. The SPCA had a 1/2 off sale and the Simotes family paid the other half. They did this instead of just donating $$ -it was a way for the dogs to get "Home for the Holidays". The SPCA had the potential adopters fill out a 5 pg. application and followed up on the landlord o.ks, and they had to go thru a three tiered interview. A few were denied, or asked to choose a dog that better suited them. 71 dogs were lucky to be adopted! The Simotes were on hand in an incognito way to just see the joy on both the dogs and new families faces as they were united. It was a wonderful day for many of these dogs who have lived at the shelter for several months. We are very lucky to have such a great SPCA and many loving volunteers in our lay of the land.
( I turned down at least 3 potential adopters for my foster Hawkeye, as they weren't the right match for him, so he is still with me!)


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Generous Donation to SPCA*

Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Generous Donation to SPCA*

It was great, considering the doners are fairly new to the Kalamazoo area.They could have put their $ where they have roots. Still own a home and business in the Chicago area. Kids go to college and HS in our town, though. So they have a home here as well. Very nice people! We just watched the local news and my 13 yr. DD and her friend were with me all day walking dogs and tending to them. End of the adoption day filming, we didn't know they even put the huge camera our way as it is a 4 room facility, an old restaurant that was taken over by the dogs!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Generous Donation to SPCA*

Way to Go!!!


----------

